# In need of some prayers...



## Brooks803 (Mar 22, 2011)

In the past two weeks my dad's health has been on a decline. In Feb. he felt and lump on the side of his neck and started having a sore throat. He went to his doctor and was referred to a specialist for a biopsy. The test came back inconclusive, he then had an CT scan and that also came back inconclusive. So a week ago today he was to have surgery to remove his tonsils and the swollen gland, as well as biopsy the lymphnodes. Well to rule out cancer they decided to test a part of his tonsils first before doing a neck dissection. Well...it's cancer. They called off surgery in favor of chemo/radiation treatments bc the surgeon wasn't positive he could cut everything out without major muscle loss. They've located all the cancer to his lymphnodes and tonsil, but it is making its way towards his spine so they're trying to act fast. Since then he's had to have test after test not being able to eat and he is just getting to where he can have solid food and now he's scheduled for more surgery this Thursday to put in a port for chemo and a feeding tube. He's going to lose the ability to swallow after the treatments start and the chemo itself will make him feel very ill. All the doctors have an optimistic outlook on his treatment and feel that he'll be fine. My mom isn't taking things very well so I'm doing all I can to be at every doctor appt for support. My wife and I are going to help my mother with his care once he's unable to do so for himself. I am happy that he's a fighter and he'll have all the support he needs to pull through. It's going to be 8 weeks of hell to finish his treatments but then it'll be the road to recovery and hopefully a cancer free long life. As for me, I'm doing what I can to be the rock for everyone to hang on to when they feel they're breaking down. Thankfully I can retreat to my shop and here on IAP to help clear my thoughts and put myself at peace about our situation. Thanks for listening and for putting my father in your prayers.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 22, 2011)

Jonathon, you've had a really tough winter, and now spring. If I remember right, you lost your job a while back - interesting about that timing and this new challenge. You and your father are in my prayers. Best wishes.


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 22, 2011)

Jonathon,
Your Dad and you along with your family are in my prayers.


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Jonathan,

I will definately keep you, your dad and your mom in my prayers.


----------



## corian king (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Jonathon!! I know what you are going through.I lost my mother to cancer a couple years back.She put up a good fight but in the end God took her home.
Your Dad,You and the rest of the family are in our daily prayers.
God Bless!!!
JIM


----------



## el_d (Mar 22, 2011)

You and your are in our prayers Jonathan.

My moms going on two years with a "grapefruit" in her lungs but it seems like the older generation is tougher than me.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 22, 2011)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## asyler (Mar 22, 2011)

we'll be praying for you and your dad.. i lost my dad to cancer in 02.. allen


----------



## Lenny (Mar 22, 2011)

You are in my thoughts and prayers ... Hang in there and be strong!


----------



## hewunch (Mar 22, 2011)

You know you got them my friend. Don't hesitate to call if you need to talk. You know I will be there for you if I can


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been in a situation similar to yours before.  I feel for you.  I'll say a prayer right now.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Stay in His Grip Jonathon. It will be a long road and very painful to see dad go through this. I will pray for peace for you and your family, and a speedy recovery for your dad. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I ask you, Father, to protect and bless my family.
Watch over it so that in the strength of your love its members may enjoy prosperity,
possess the gift of your peace and, as the Church alive in this home, always bear witness to your glory in the world.
Amen.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope that your father's treatment and recovery is easy.  It is great that you and your wife will be helping your mother.  It might be helpful to start a support group of friend and family to help make food, help with transport, etc.  I have had several friends go through this type of treatment and we have done this type of support.  It helps to spread it out among people and then no one gets too stressed or suffers burnout.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon, you father and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Mar 23, 2011)

Will be praying for your father, family and you.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon,
You and your family will be in our prayers as well.


----------



## knowltoh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be praying for your entire family.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 23, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2011)

That cancer is terrible stuff. I'll be pulling for your dad and, you.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon,

I am sorry to hear that your problems continue. I will say that strength is what your family needs right now.

Good luck with the treatments but the Port is the best thing that you Father can have put in while taking Chemo treatments. It will actually make the Chemo go a bit easier. Doesn't get rid of the sickness but it does get rid of the MANY needle pokes he will have to endure!

Good luck my friend! Like I said before, if you need to talk my ear is open!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon, Prayers are with you, your Father and everyone else. I have been going through this with my mother for the last year. The fight with cancer is long over. the struggle to recovery is still very much on. she is fighting pneumonia in both lungs right now. The treatment for cancer really gives the body a beating. So when they say the cancer is gone don't expect that to be the end jsut yet. I am prayer for a quick recovery already for you all.


----------



## avbill (Mar 23, 2011)

May the Lord's spirit be with you and your family


----------



## monark88 (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish your father a successful recovery. Your Dr's. have an optimistic outlook. That's certainly a goal given. Dwell only on the positive, as hard as it will be at times. The suggestion of a support group is extremely important. Your family is in a fight right now. We had an unbelievable support group for my family this past year. I'm sorry to be insertive here, but feel a need to be of whatever seemingly small help I might be in lessening your hard road ahead. The PORT is a must. Good luck.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2011)

hey brotha! Prayin' for your father and the entire family! Remember, the Lord will never leave you or forsake you. And keep the faith! Please keep us all informed as this progresses from treatment to healing.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. It means a great deal to me to have such a great place go to for help and advice. I will continue to keep everyone up to date and I will include you all in our prayers for continued health and happiness. Thank you.


----------



## Padre (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent your way!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon,

Lifting your father, you and your family in prayer in this time of need.


----------



## brookswife803 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. It makes a wife happy to see her husband has such a strong support group during this trying time. Thank you all so much for your support and prayers. Keep em coming they are needed.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathan, our Dad and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent Johnathon!


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 23, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lordfud13 (Mar 23, 2011)

Johnathon,

My prayers are with you, I lost a brother to cancer.

Tom


----------



## David Keller (Mar 23, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for your father and family!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathon, your father and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## jaeger (Mar 23, 2011)

Your father and family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boxxmaker (Mar 24, 2011)

I am very new here,so I don't know to many folks,but Sharon and I will certainly put you and your dad in our prayers.



May God Bless all


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 24, 2011)

Update on Dad: Today he had surgery to put in his feeding tube and port. He's home now and trying to rest. He's in ALOT of pain but hopefully it will subside by tomorrow. Chemo starts on Monday.  Again, thank you all for your support...keep it up!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jonathon. He will remain in my prayers.


----------



## jscola (Mar 25, 2011)

prayers are with you & family.     Joe


----------



## fiferb (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 29, 2011)

Update:
Im sitting with Dad at his first chemo treatment. He's doing pretty well so far. Got a bad case of the chills from the meds but they said its typical with the first loading dose. Today is also his birthday so we are doing our best to make it as cheerful as possible. Oh, and today is the first time in my life I've seen my dad without a mustache. He's had his for over 35yrs (im 29!) but he went ahead and shaved it since he's gonna lose it eventually. So that's a bit weird so I shaved all my facial hair too. Thankfully he won't lose his hair on his head bc I can't see myself doing that! Keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Atherton Pens (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for continuing to keep us updated.  I hope things continue to improve and that very soon he's back in good health.  Cancer can be beaten!  Keep praying and trusting.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 29, 2011)

Brooks,
You will remain in my prayers -please let me know if there is anything further you could use help with.
Kevin


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2011)

Jonathan,

My thoughts and prayers are still with your Dad.  Hang in there!

Scott.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update. He will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Dad.  Your Dad and your family will be in our prayers as well.  How is he doing now?  I see the last update was in March.  My wife is battling bladder cancer and the hills and valleys are a rough ride.  Stay positive, as the positive thinking will rub off on your Dad.


----------

